# musique disparu memoire toujours occupé



## maladroite (26 Juillet 2010)

bonjour à tous! 

J'ai un ipod classic 30go blanc (vi je sais la couleur on s'en fou^^) j'ai à peu près 17GO de musiques dessus . 
Du jour au lendemain tout est vide, plus rien, musiques, photos etc. 
Mais lorsqu'on regarde dans le poste de travail sur les 30GO de mémoire total de l'ipod, 17 GO sont toujours occupés. 
Autre problème, itunes plante, lorsque je branche mon ipod, il est même pas détecter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .(l'ipod affiche ne pas déconnecter) 
J'ai essayer avec d'autres versions d'itunes ainsi que d'autres logiciel pour remplacer itunes. 
Le problème est toujours le même. 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide^^


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juillet 2010)

Essaie de restaurer ton iPod,
Réinstalle la dernière version d'iTunes (9.2 je crois)
Peut etre un fichier .plist d'iTunes corrompu ?


----------



## maladroite (26 Juillet 2010)

merci  pour ta réponse ,j'ai reinstaller itunes plusieurs fois y compris la version que tu m'a donné, et chaque fois c'est la même chose dès que je branche l'ipod itunes plante et ferme .
je sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juillet 2010)

Peut etre ce fichier com.apple.iTunes.plist corrompu ?
Déplace le sur le bureau et reconnecte ton iPod, pour voir


----------

